# Why Our Health Care Costs Are So High!!!



## beer-b-q (May 18, 2010)

*WHY OUR HEALTH CARE COSTS ARE SO HIGH!!!*
 




Bubba had shingles. 
Those of us who spend much time in a doctor's office should appreciate this! Doesn't it seem more and more that physicians are running their practices like an assembly line? 

Here's what happened to Bubba: 
Bubba walked into a doctor's office and the receptionist asked him what he had. Bubba said: 'Shingles.' So she wrote down his name, address, medical insurance number and told him to have a seat.  

Fifteen minutes later a nurse's aide came out and asked Bubba what he had. 
Bubba said, 'Shingles' So she wrote down his height, weight, a complete medical history and told Bubba to wait in the examining room.. 

A half hour later a nurse came in and asked Bubba what he had. 
Bubba said, 'Shingles..' So the nurse gave Bubba a blood test, a blood pressure test, an electrocardiogram, and told Bubba to take off all his clothes and wait for the doctor.  


An hour later the doctor came in and found Bubba sitting patiently in the nude and asked Bubba what he had.  


Bubba said, 'Shingles.' The doctor asked, 'Where?' 
Bubba said, 'Outside on the truck. Where do you want me to unload 'em??'


----------



## dick foster (May 18, 2010)

That's a good one.


----------



## jak757 (May 18, 2010)

Now that's funny!


----------



## werdwolf (May 18, 2010)

Funny, but sadly turning into a reality.  

The more the reimbursements get squeezed, and the more unfunded mandates like Electronic Medical Records cause us to become a volume business of practitioners instead of professionals who can take care of you.

The future of medicine does look fairly bleak to me.


----------



## crazybuoy (Jul 1, 2010)

oh good really funny, i love it.


----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

Health care costs are rising uncontrollably across the world. In America, taxes have been on the rise just to pay for them.

In England, they have begun rationing health care services and in some cases they have waiting lists for services just to reduce costs even more. In fact, they now have a nine month waiting list for abortions.


----------

